# First time noodle



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I finally broke down and tried a noodle rod rather than a flyrod.  Gotta admit it also has its required techniques if you want to fish those hard to reach pockets and seams.  I was able to go five for nine on Thursday the 19th but thought this smaller fish was one of the most satisfying of the day as well as the most beautiful.  Guess i'll be taking the noodle along in the future but still prefer the flyrod.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ron, nice fish . rocky river or out east? will try the rocky this week after work. NEVER MIND??


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Did Those Glasses Come With The Rod?


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish!!! never fished for steelies before but i was thinking of giving it a try this year. i have a 6 wt flyrod do you think that is big enough? ive heard alot of people say i need to get at least an 8?


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

what is a noodle rod


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron, you are truly The Man...! Definitely top five "Sportsman" of the year.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The fish are spread out due to the low and clear. You have to stay low and thread lightly both on shore and while wading. Saw one character that was wading where he should have been fishing. All of a sudden he was swimming.  
The glasses are a very special polarized pair that allows me to see into the water as well as through the rocks.   
A six weight will work as long as you know how to fight a large fish on it. If you tie into a 30" plus :B you should be ready to have a strong arm and plenty of backing along with some fast feet. I have caught steelhead up to 29" on a five weight but I can honestly say that it was more work than fun. The smaller, lighter rods really beat the snot out of the larger fish and revival is difficult. I only use a eight weight in the spring when the fish are in fast water and spawning or for kings. My normal flyrod is a seven weight, 10ft St.Croix which I feel is ideal.
Last of all, a noodle rod is a very long (9 to 14 foot), flexible spinning rod paired up with a reel that has a reliable low tension drag as you are using 4# line (sometimes heavier) depending on the water clarity. The long flexible rod combined with the light drag setting protects against line breakage but also allows you to handle large fish on light line. You could make a mild comparison of the noodle with the flyrod. (Bet I'm gonna catch some flak over that comment)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

What type of line are you using on this reel and are you using flies? The reason that I ask all these questions is that I do not use fly rods and reels.Don't know how and can't really afford to start buying more fishing gear! I bought some Seaguar Grand Mack that I intend to connect to some #4, or maybe #6 mono, and than I can throw some flies.(at least I hope I can!?) Does that sound feasible to you? You what you're doing and looking at this most recent picture that you posted, that's definitely a spinning reel, I'm just not sure of the line I'm seeing. Thanks for your help and info!!
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Was that noodle rod over 300?? 400?? 500??


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can fish flys with a noodle rod. I would suggest a clear float that can have water added or removed. Use Seagaur flurocarbon leader material and add (stack/space) split shot as needed depending on depth and current. Beadhead nymphs and streamers don't usually require shot too close to them.
You want your fly to be as near vertical under the float as possible and within 6" or less of the bottom (normally, but there are always exceptions).

Like anything else,the cost of the equipment is not significant but how you use it is. If you fish a lot as I do, three to five times a week if possible, weather or Warden permitting,  then the more costly equipment which is lighter makes it more comfortable. There are plenty of steelhead as well as other fish caught on Ugly Sticks and Mitchell 300's (the best buy's on the market). The measure of a person's ability is not the cost of his equipment but their capacity to adjust to required conditions when fishing gets difficult. which is why I decided to try the noodle rod and bait (jig and maggot) due to the low and clear water. I also had a good guide and teacher by the name of Wormdunker. 

Thanks for helping me Bill.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Shucks Ron, it was nothing, glad I showed you the ropes amd you got a :B ! Not one on Thursday but two and again on Friday and again two more. Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice one! That is either one perfectly lit photograph, or the prettiest steelie I've ever seen. I have to admit that the smaller ones seem to have the richest color saturation, so even when trout are small, they're rewarding. Besides, even a small steelhead puts up a fight as good as any smallie I've ever caught. I love these fish!

- caught a pair this morning on the chagrin. One big, one small. Later hooked a monster that snapped off my rig like it had wire cutters for jaws. The river is on the rise, on the move and is still pretty clear. I think the conditions are almost perfect.


----------

